

HP release $99 Android tablet - dagw
http://www.shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-office/-/products/Tablets/HP/G4B64AA?HP-7-Plus

======
DiabloD3
Why didn't it ship with Android 4.4? Come on HP!

~~~
JohnTHaller
That is pretty silly considering 4.4 will likely perform better on the same
hardware than 4.2 will.

------
tmikaeld
USA only :-(

